# Perfect xmas gift for male explorers?



## Em_Ux (Dec 15, 2011)

Saw this on the Boots website. The exploring kit just keeps getting bigger & bigger!

http://www.boots.com/en/Gillette-Urban-Explorer-Washbag_1228503/

Happy Christmas everyone & have a fun & safe new year!


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol 

I'll add that to my christmas list.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

Thats epic! Great find!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 15, 2011)

I,m getting a monopoly set, the get out of jail cards may come in handy!!
Merry Christmas and a safe and exciting New Year all.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2011)

Me, I'd like a video camera for Crimble. Either that, or a set of bongos. LOL!


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 15, 2011)

There are some funny festive Urbex treats appearing on my homepage daily between now & Xmas too!


----------



## Seahorse (Dec 15, 2011)

Yup. you can't beat a spot of moisturiser to keep those wrinkles at bay after a hard day amongst the pigeon crap.


----------



## stevejd (Dec 15, 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/The-Urban-Explorers-D3100-Kit/lm/R1IE42PII4039Z"]this[/ame] would suit me bette, much better than a bag of smellies... although on returning home, warm bath etc


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 15, 2011)

stevejd said:


> ...would suit me bette, much better than a bag of smellies...


Now that's just being greedy. Santa will probably leave a lump of coal in your stocking for being a naughty boy!


----------



## stevejd (Dec 15, 2011)

Foxylady said:


> Now that's just being greedy. Santa will probably leave a lump of coal in your stocking for being a naughty boy!



Na just very very hopeful.... still the coal will keep me warm for a little


----------



## nelly (Dec 15, 2011)

WoW!!! 

A Gillette Urban Explorer Washbag!!!

That should come in handy when I've been crawling through mud and pigeon shit!!!


----------



## krela (Dec 15, 2011)

stevejd said:


> Na just very very hopeful.... still the coal will keep me warm for a little



You need to add 30% to those american prices, and some of that kit is totally unecessary for urban photography.


----------



## cogito (Dec 15, 2011)

Perfect for the discerning urban explorer who always travels light... Taking only the bare essentials such as sleeping bag, camera and manicure set.


----------



## RedDave (Dec 16, 2011)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZlxgvlYnBY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZlxgvlYnBY[/ame]


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 16, 2011)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind *that* for Crimbo but Tonto says I'm too old and wouldn't get the benefit from "that model". She suggested I get a bottle of Old Spice instead and some oil for my motorised wheelchair bearings...


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 16, 2011)

flyboys90 said:


> I,m getting a monopoly set, the get out of jail cards may come in handy!!
> Merry Christmas and a safe and exciting New Year all.



Perhaps we should club together and get one for Skeleton key too after his recent posting...


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 16, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Perhaps we should club together and get one for Skeleton key too after his recent posting...


I second that! is one enough?


----------



## krela (Dec 17, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Perhaps we should club together and get one for Skeleton key too after his recent posting...



One what? The model in the vid? Might be a bit costly, even if we club together...


----------



## cptpies (Dec 17, 2011)

Hmmmm wonder if they do a Pillbox Hunter special edition complete with cow pat scraper and plasters for patching barbed wire injuries?


----------



## stevejd (Dec 17, 2011)

the land rover would be nice


----------

